# Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???



## Trout killer (12. Juni 2004)

Hi Boardies,
Was habt ihr als eure "besten"Aal köder.
Ich persönlich fische am liebsten mit köfifetzen da springen meist die großen draufFreue mich auf eure Antworten #6 


Gruß Trout killer#h#h


----------



## H.Senge (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

also ich habe bis jetzt immer mit halben köderfischen erfolg gehabt und habe den KÖFI immer schräg geschnitten damit mehr fleisch frei wird und der fisch es besser sieht denn wenn du gerade schneidest ist nur haut und die schnittstelle da aber sonst auch mehr fleisch.


----------



## Edte (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

mein größten habe ich auf tauwurm erwischt, nehme immer tauwürmer oder ganze kleine köderfische , die methode von hechtrauszieher benutze ich auch!!!!
Die ganzen köderfische spritze ich auf damit sie etwas auftreiben.

Gruß edte


----------



## H.Senge (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

ich angel manchmal auch (jaja lacht mich ruhig aus aber wenn ihr wüsstet...)

mit schwimmenden köFI´s die ich ohne pose oder alles einfach am vorfach an der oberfläche schwimmen lasse das funzt wirklich  :m


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

ich nehm eigentlich immer tauwürmer hab aber auch noch nie en aal gefangen ich hab letztens denn tipp bekommen es mal mit leber zu probieren.... #r


----------



## H.Senge (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

wie angelst du denn mit den tauwürmern am grund oder freiwasser 10cm überm grund vielleicht??? am schilf oder n der scharkante usw. mach mal ein paar angaben und ich versuch dir zu helfen warums nicht klappt


----------



## Trout killer (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

GRüß euch alle,
Ich fische auch immer mit áuftreibenden wurm das funzt auch immer und wens geht in Krabbenöl einhauchen erhöt meiner meinung nach die Fangchancen

Gruß Trout killer#h #h


----------



## Edte (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Also wurm lass ich nicht auftreiben , an der pose biete ich den wurm knapp über grund an.
An der Grundangel auf grund oder am paternoster an einem seitenarm!

Gruß edte.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

mit Tauwurm macht man auf gar keinen Fall was falsch, geht in allen Süßwassergewässern. Mein persönlicher Geheimtip sind fingerlange Barsche... die haben die Aale zum Fressen gern


----------



## Paule (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Wie groß wählt ihr die Fischfetzen?

Fängt man da weniger im Durchschnitt, aber größere Aale?
Wie ist das mit Zanderbeifang?


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Fischfetzen? 
man nehme ein "normales" Rotauge, schneide den Schwanz ab, ziehe diesen mit der Ködernadel auf das Vorfach und dann heisst es Warten, auf Zander oder Aal  

Ja, du fängst weniger, aber eben größere...


----------



## Sailfisch (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Wenn ich im Fluß auf Aal angele bleibt es beim alten System, Grundblei 20 gr + x ( je nach Strömung ) + Wurm. Im Teich fische ich selten gezielt nur selten auf Aal. Wenn biete ich einen Wurm mit der Pose knapp über Grund an. Fange aber so ca. 5 - 15 große Aale als Beifang bei der Zanderfischerei ( KöFi auf Grund).


----------



## Knobbes (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Tauwurm, aber ein Fischfetzen noch 3-4 mal eingeschnitten und dann aufgezogen ist auch recht gut.
Durch das einschneiden, gehen nochmal Geschmacksstoffe raus.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Borgon (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Tauwurm und Mistwurm sind eigentlich meine Lieblingsköder auf Aal.Da beisst ab und zu mal was anderes drauf und es wird nicht so langweilig wenn der Aal mal nicht läuft.Die Grösseren hab ich aber bisher immer mit Köderfisch gefangen,wobei ich ganz kleine Brassen oder kleine Maränen wenn sie vorkommen als Köder bevorzuge,wenn nicht zu besorgen kleine Plötzen oder Barsche.In Norwegen nehme ich grosse Makrelenfetzen #6


----------



## Edte (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Mistwurm is nicht gut auf aal den verschmäht er!!!!
Hatte ne artikel gelesen wo man mistwürmer an aal in gefangenschaft probiert hat!!
Der aal hat sie sofort wieder ausgspuckt............

Gruß Edte


----------



## Alexander2781 (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Ich angle mit Tauwurm auf Aal!


----------



## Paule (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

@Borgon bei uns fängste als Beifang auf Wurm nur Brassen und Güstern.
Und Mit Köfi hast Chancen auf Zander

Auch nciht schlecht


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Da ich im Brackwasser der Ostsee fische : Seeringelwurm !

Bringt, im direkten Vergleich, wesendlich mehr wie Tauwurm, Mistwurm, Fischfetzen u.s.w.


----------



## DiddyMD (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Hallo Leute

Ich Angle mit Tauwurm auf aal,und rotwurm!
Muss sagen habe auch recht viel glück. #2


----------



## Edte (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

GLÜCK gehört nun mal dazu.......


----------



## Buntbarsch (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Hab für "abdere köder" gestimmt, da ich meistens mit KöFi UND Wurm angel ( aber net auf einem haken  , obwohl könnt man ja mal probieren! )
_________________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## elvis (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Der beste Köder überhaupt sind frisch gehäutete Wollhandkrabben. Aber nur wenn sie noch Butterweich sind.


----------



## Paule (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Und wie kommt man da ran?


----------



## Borgon (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

@Edte:Bei mir hat noch kein Aal ´nen Mistwurm verschmäht  Und als Beifang gibt´s auch manchmal ´ne Schleie #w


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Meine besten Fänge hatte ich mit Würmern und Wattwürmern. Aber fische Leber vom Schlachter (Reste oder Abfälle!!!!) ist auch ein HIT!!!! Gruss Dennis


----------



## Pickerfan (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Ganz klar der Tauwurm fängt meistens.Köfi und Fetzen ist immer so eine Sache. Auch mit einem Madenbündel kann man gut fangen.


----------



## Trout killer (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Hi Boardies,
Dank euch allen fürs mit machen bei manchen hab ich das ein oder andere erfahren und nun muss ichs nur noch ausprobierenPS:Würde mich freuen wenn noch mehr Antwoten würden


Gruß Trout killer#h   #h


----------



## Mark_NRW (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Hi,
eigentlich auch mit Tauwurm und Köfi oder Fischfetzen.Im Rhein nehme ich oft bei größerer Hitze das Madenbündel da gehen die auch schonmal gut in der Mittagshitze drauf.


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Wenn auf Aal, dann Tauwürma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kof!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Topköder auf Aal ist bei mir ganz klar der Tauwurm. Als Beifang kann ich da auch immer mit einen Waller rechnen.


----------



## René F (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Ich benutze Tau- oder Mistwürmer. Ich glaube, dass der Mistwurm genauso funktioniert. Jedenfalls habe ich damit mindestens genauso gut gefangen.
Fischfetzen werde ich demnächst auch mal probieren.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Muschelfleisch?


----------



## Trout killer (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Hi Rene F,
Ich habe mal ne zeit lang mit muschel fleisch gefischt habe aber meist nur barsch und kleine Áale gefangen


Gruß Trout killer#h   #h


----------



## msdstefan (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Ich angel in Kanälen nur mit Köderfischen, fingerlangen Rotaugen und Rotfedern. Die biete ich dicht an der Kante an, so 1-2m vom Ufer in geringer Tiefe. In Seen fang ich sie mit Wurm und Köderfisch. Je kleiner der See, desto eher beist es auf Wurm. In Kanälen fängt man fast nur kleine auf Wurm, in Seen auch große über 2 Pfund. Zum Teil fang ich die Aale in flachen Seen und Altarmen mehr als 100m Meter vom Ufer entfernt auf Köderfisch. Nebenbei gibts große Zander. Im Winter funktioniert das auch mit tiefen Seen in über 10m Tiefe.


----------



## schaeffer_matze (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Mein persönlicher Lieblingsköder ist ein schöner großer Tauwurm. Die bringens irgendwie voll 
Kannst du ja hier sehn.


----------



## Jeep (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Meiner Meinung nach ist in so gut wie allen Gewässern ein Wattwurm der Bringer. Besonders auch wenn das Gewässer voll mir sog. Schnürsenkeln ist, angelt man mit Wattis geschickt an denen vorbei...


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Ich nehme immer Tauwurm, da ich fast nur im Fluss auf Aal angle. Im Fluss beißen auch die Raubaale nicht gut auf Köderfisch. 
Das Mistwürmer schlecht sind stimmt nicht. Hab mich über diesen Artikel in der Angelwoche sehr geärgert. Wie kann man denn nur weil ein einziger Aal keine Mistwürmer frisst, daraus schließen, dass alle anderen Aale auch keine Mistwürmer fressen. Sind etwa alle Aale gleich? Das ist riesengroßer Unsinn. Ein Freund von mir angelt sehr gerne mit Mistwurm auf Aal und fängt gut damit, öfters auch größere Exemplare.


----------



## Fisher (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

also...

ich nimm immer ganze köfis...

konnte dieses jahr schon etliche 75iger aale verhaften...
-
gruß fisher :m


----------



## ruhrschlampe (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Köderwahl ist immer abhängig vom Gewässer, Jahreszeit usw.
Zur Zeit funzen bei uns am besten Fetzen oder Kleinstköderfische. Vor ein paar Wochen waren es noch Dendros und Tauis, damit man #a 
Hängt immer von den Umständen ab.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

@Veit 
das mit den Mistwürmern ist auch so eine Sache, hier bei uns im Bach haben wir noch nie einen Aal auf Mistwürmer gefangen, 
Am Regen sind uns einmal die Tauwürmer ausgegangen und so waren wir gezwungen mit Mistis zu angeln, Ergenbis waren 6 Aale auf Mistwürmer... kommt scheinbar aufs Gewässer oder sonstwas an... 
Ein einziges großes Fragezeichen sind die Schleicher manchmal


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Ich nehme eigentlich auch nur die traditionellen Köder wie Tauwurm, Fisch oder Fetzen und im Sommer Tebos.


----------



## Wedaufischer (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Ich favorisiere eigentlich auch den Tauwurm. Fingerlange Köfi oder Fischfetzen eher seltener. Im Rhein nehme ich auch schon mal Fetzen von Wollis. Die kommen dann ganz gut wenn alles Andere versagt.


----------



## Holger F. (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Moin,
da ich im Süßwasser ausschließlich Nachtangeln betreibe,
Fische ich immer mit Köfi auf Zander und Aal.
Länge je nach dem was ich gerade Fange.
Meistens so ab 8 bis 15 cm Länge.
Damit fange ich dann zwar nicht die Masse aber wenigsten
sind die Fische dann doch schon ganz schöne Brocken.
Das mit den Tauwürmern habe ich aufgegeben, die werden bei uns im Gewässer sowieso sofort von Barschen aufgepeißt.

Petri Holger


----------



## Zanderkisser (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Hallo,bin mal ganz neu hier,aber alle meine Aale hab ich ausschließlich mit Dendrobenas gefangen.


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Ich fange meine auch eigentlich immer auf Tauwürmer ausm Garten und hab bis jetzt immer gut gefangen und auch immer große keine Schnürsenkel.Hab gehört das im Winter Hühnerdarm top sein soll...kann das jemand bestätigen??


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Ach ja nicht zu vergessen die Krabbe also Granat.Wisst ihr die kleinen Dinga zum Essen*g*


----------



## frank67 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

hallo.

ich fange alle meine aale mit heino.

gruss:fränk


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*



fränk67 schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> ich fange alle meine aale mit heino.
> 
> gruss:fränk


 
Wie kriegst du die CD´s an den Haken? Haarmontage? Außerdem würde ich die Scheiben nur mit Gummihandschuhen anfassen...;+


----------



## frank67 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

hallo.

heino ist ein freund von mir und mit dem gehe ich immer auf aal.

es handelt sich aber nicht um DEN heino.

gruss:fränk67


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*



fränk67 schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> heino ist ein freund von mir und mit dem gehe ich immer auf aal.
> 
> ...


 
Na, dann ist ja gut. Hoffentlich nehmt ihr keine schwarzbraunen Haselnüsse als Köder...


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Barschköpfe sind gut auf aal áber natürlich aucht aufgefädelte tauwürmer


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Moin
Bei mir kommts auf das Gewässer an, an kleineren Gewässern oder Flüssen nehme ich Würmer - halt die, die ich gerade finde.
In großen und tiefen Seen (Mecklenburger Seenplatte oder Masuren), wo große Breitköpfe zu erwarten sind, nehme ich Fischchen, am liebsten größere Ukelei, schön aufgefädelt.

#h


----------



## micbrtls (4. März 2008)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Kleiner Tip: An flachen Gewässern kann man auch mit Köderfischfetzen anfüttern. Schön direkt ins Kraut rein. Dann kommen auch die großen Schlängler!


----------



## Ivan71 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Hallo Leute 
Hab am Muttertag zum ersten mal Aal geangelt und in ca 1Std 4 Stück rausgeholt, alle haben auf Tauwürmer gebissen


----------



## Zocker (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Mein Geheimtip war immer Vanille auf den Tauwurm....hatte ich wesentlich mehr bisse drauf!


----------



## Messi76 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Da ich meistens meine Karpfenmontage Tagsüber habe und wenn der Abend schön wird für eine Nachtsitzung auf Aal bleibe nehme ich Teig auf Aal. Da muss ich meine Montage nicht umbauen da ich auch auf Karpfen mit Teig gehe.

Mach den Teig immer spontan und ohne genaue Rezeptanleitung.
Z.B. 1 Dose Katzenfutter (Hühnchenleber) 2-3 Dosen Ölsardinen  2  Drücker Sardellenpaste und das ganze pürrieren und mit Paniermehl abbinden...


----------



## aalauge83 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*



Paule schrieb:


> Wie groß wählt ihr die Fischfetzen?
> 
> Fängt man da weniger im Durchschnitt, aber größere Aale?
> Wie ist das mit Zanderbeifang?


für zander eignet sich auch sehr gut sandgarnelen


----------



## Schultheiß (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Hallo erst mal an alle
was ist mit den aalen los,habe nur einen großen gefangen mit 80 cm.und zeit dem nix mehr!!!warum beisen die nicht mehr so richtig.habe alles aus probiert mit ködern.wer kann mir noch tips geben.
gruß uwe


----------



## sonstwer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Hi Schultheiß!

Das könnte vielleicht daran liegen, daß der Aalbestand praktisch zusammengebrochen ist.
Im Vergleich zu ca. 1970 legt der Bestand in (nicht nur) deutschen Gewässern derzeit bei unter 1%.

Doch das ist hier sicherlich der falsch Trööt dazu, denn es ging ja damals um eine Köder-Umfrage. 

Aber hier kannst du zum Thema einiges nachlesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=238799

oder hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232886

Es gibt ne Menge Trööts, die sich damit befassen. 
Versuche dich mal an der (vielzitierten) Suchfunktion.
Die zwar nicht gerade Benutzerfreundlich, fördert aber manchmal doch etwas zutage.

LG,
frank


----------



## iruhs (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

kleiner finger lange barsche


----------



## acidbrain (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

...hatte schon Erfolg mit Garnele (TK aus´m Discounter).
so ein ganzes Teil an einem passenden Haken aufgezogen, daß sich die Biegung der Garnele der Hakenform anpasst.
Hab gehört das auch Krebsfleisch gut sein soll?!

mfg


----------



## TS33 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

richtig blutige Leber...'Nachteil wäre, dass Köder sehr schnell gewechselt werden muss...


----------



## raubfisch33 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

leber, fischeingeweide(am besten drei tage an der luft stehen lassen), hühnerdarm und ab und zu tauwurm, bevorzugt aber die oberen drei


----------



## FisTy88 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Moin

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit vergammelten Fleisch?  Hab da noch ein paar Rinderminutensteaks die leider zu lange gelagert wurden.


----------



## raubfisch33 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

ich würd das nicht direkt als hakenköder anbieten , aber kleinschneiden und damit anfüttern!


----------



## imma-fishing (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Hat Jemand schon mal Surimi-Stäbchen als Aalköder probiert? Diese Dinger  sind auch unter dem Namen Krebsfleischimitat bekannt. Bestandteile  können u.a. Seelachs und Seecht sein, die mit Krabben- und/oder  Muschelaroma zu Stäbchen geformt werden. Ich würde diese Dinger nicht  anbieten wollen, weil sie einen Krebs bzw. eine Muschel vortäuschen  sollen, sondern weil sie einer Eiweißbombe gleichen. Außerdem finde ich  die schlanke Form gut. Negativ daran finde ich nur, dass  Konservierungsstoffe vorhanden sind. Was meint ihr? Am Haken  werden sie vermutlich halten. Habe grade eine paar Brötchen mit den  Dingern verspeist. Mir schmecken sie, auch wenn es in der Presse heißt,  dass nur die Kunden übers Ohr gehauen werden. 99 Cent für eine  Packung...


----------



## Rudelgurke (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es funktioniert, genauso wie Shrimps funktionieren. 
Allerdings sind meine Topköder trotzdem Fischfetz und zur "Not" Tauwurm. 
Kommt natürlich klar aufs Gewässer an, aber ich würde normal auch nicht mit Leber o.Ä. fischen.


----------



## imma-fishing (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Ich denke, dass ich es am Wochenende mal probieren werde. Ich werde dann am Sonntag oder Montag berichten. Naja, man sollte schon länger am Ball bleiben, um eine verlässliche Aussage zu treffen, aber der erste Eindruck ist ja oftmals entscheidend, um überhaupt Vertrauen zum Köder aufzubauen.


----------



## Daniel SN (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Ja schon ausprobiert....
 Nur halten die Dinger nicht am Haken da sie ja gepresst sind und aus dünnen Fasern bestehen die man ja auch immer leicht abziehen kann.


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Hey
Hab am Anfang des threads mal was von köfi aufspritzen für Auftrieb und aufreibenden Tauwurm gelesen!
Wie soll dass denn funktionieren?

Ich fisch übrigens meist mit köfifetzen und dem Rest des köfis im futterkorb.


----------



## Daniel SN (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Du besorgst dir aus der Apotheke einfach paar Spritzen mit Nadeln. Funktioniert sehr gut. Und dank deines Post fällt mir ein ich habe noch 3 im Handschuhfach, neulich wie ein doofer gesucht.


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Ahh ok.....aber irgendwie kann ich mir ned vorstellen dass die Luft im köfi,  geschweige denn im Tauwurm bleibt wenn ich die auf nen haken zieh. 


Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kurai (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Meiner Meinung nach ist der beste Köder um dicke Aale zu fangen die Wollhandkrabbe, aber nur die weichen  ist halt ein kleines Geheimnis den köder zu bekommen.


----------



## aelos (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Tauwurm und Kofi ohne Kopf.. Sind meine Köderwahl Nr. 1..

Habe alles mögliche an Köder schon probiert und über längere Zeit getestet..
Der durchschlagene Erfolg blieb aus so das ich für mich sagen kann auf jene zu verzichten.. 

|wavey:


----------



## Daniel SN (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*



aelos schrieb:


> Tauwurm und Kofi ohne Kopf.. Sind meine Köderwahl Nr. 1..
> 
> Habe alles mögliche an Köder schon probiert und über längere Zeit getestet..
> Der durchschlagene Erfolg blieb aus so das ich für mich sagen kann auf jene zu verzichten..
> ...




Das ist auch immer eine Gewässerfrage.


----------



## thanatos (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

gar keinen weil ich Aale nicht mag ,weder zum essen noch zu drillen.
Sind unerwünschter Beifang auf Made ,alle Würmer und Köfis,zum Glück hab ich aber immer dankbare Abnehmer.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*



thanatos schrieb:


> gar keinen weil ich Aale nicht mag ,weder zum essen noch zu drillen.
> Sind unerwünschter Beifang auf Made ,alle Würmer und Köfis,zum Glück hab ich aber immer dankbare Abnehmer.



Geht mir genauso.Kleinere Aale als Beifang beim Brassenfischen auf Maden ,Caster Würmer etc. und dicke Riemen als Beifang beim Zanderangeln auf Köfie.
Allerdings lasse ich die allesamt wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Dann schickt mir die Aale. Ich freue mich über nen schönen Schlängler!


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Dann schickt mir die Aale. Ich freue mich über nen schönen Schlängler!



Wenn du porto Zahlst :q Express ist aber teuer.


----------



## thanatos (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Aus der Rubrik was Opa noch wußte.
hab als Kind mal ausgekundschaftet mit was der Fischer seine Aalschnur
beködert,mit an der Sonne getrockneten Weißfischen besonders Ukeleis
einfach mit nem großen Aalhaken durch die Augen angeködert (die Aalschnur war an die 2 Km lang.)Habe es als Jugendlicher mal ausprobiert als wir so in Grüppchen mit Bier und so losgezogen sind ,war auch so was wie´n kleiner Wettbewerb ,meist hab ich gewonnen hat selten einer viel
unter 2 Pfund angebissen ,auf Tauwurm so um die 250 g,aber es ging ja um den Größten,hatte ich fast schon vergessen war ja nur kurze Zeit.
Kann saufen und angeln aber nicht beides gleichzeitig.


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn du porto Zahlst :q Express ist aber teuer.



Kein Problem #6


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Getrocknete Weißfische? Ich hatte neulich auch welche mit am Wasser aber die sind im Froster ausgetrocknet und haben nichts mehr gewogen, schwammen auch an der Oberfläche und somit für mich nicht einsetzbar gewesen.


----------



## thanatos (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Getrocknete Weißfische? Ich hatte neulich auch welche mit am Wasser aber die sind im Froster ausgetrocknet und haben nichts mehr gewogen, schwammen auch an der Oberfläche und somit für mich nicht einsetzbar gewesen.



hab ich vielleicht schlecht erklärt  die Fische werden nicht
ganz getrocknet sonder frisch für einige Stunden in die pralle
Sonne gelegt ,innen sind sie aber noch richtig fleischig,eklig ist es aber schon a Bisserle.:q


----------



## Sneep (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Hallo, 

Im Fluss gibt es einen reiner Spitzkopfbestand, Tauwurm  *der *Köder, ggf, noch Krebse. Köderfisch in jeder Form ist reine Zeitverschwendung.

In den Altarmen gibt es nur wenige, dafür grosse Breitköpfe, hier geht kleiner Gründling oder Kaulbarsch auf Grund.

SnEEp


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Standartköder ist bei mir der Tauwurm.

Hab aber auch schon hervorragend mit Mistwürmern gefangen.
Gerne auch Tauwurm mit Mistwümern in Kombination.

Fingerlange Köfis bringen auch regelmäßig gute Aale.

Interessanterweise beißen bei mir die größeren (65-70+) Spitzköpfe oft auf Köfi, wogegen die Breitköpfe meistens einem Wurm zum Ofer fallen.

Der größte Aal der in meiner Anwesenheit an den Haken gegangen ist, hat auf ein Mitwurmbündel gebissen.
Der armdicken, und wohl metrigen, Schlange war aber leider das 25er Vorfach meines Freundes nicht gewachsen...

Andere Alternativköder (Leber, Garnelen, Hühnerherzen etc.) haben mir zwar auch schon einige Aale gebracht, aber die Ergebnisse waren nicht zufriedenstellend.
Ich setze sie i.d.R. nur noch ein, wenn grad die Klassiker nicht zur Hand habe, aber trotzdem noch schnell einen Ansitz machen will.


----------



## MilkaHechtHunter (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was nehmt ihr für Aal köder???*

Wurm .


----------

